# Help with ID of this Honesuki please?



## birdsfan (Mar 29, 2020)

I am hopeful that some of the wise members of KKF can help me with the manufacturer of this honesuki. I got it on eBay as part of a small lot of used knives. The lot included a Misono 440 180mm gyuto and a Masamoto yanagi, which needs a lot of TLC (hell, I have plenty of time to work on it now)


----------



## KenHash (Mar 29, 2020)

Wow. Apart from the 研 the rest is a mystery.


----------



## ojisan (Mar 29, 2020)

It's 研波流 Togiharu, which is a house brand of Korin in NYC.


----------



## KenHash (Mar 30, 2020)

That's 波流? (笑) Well done!


----------



## birdsfan (Mar 30, 2020)

Ojisan, thank you very much for taking the time for solving this mystery for me! and thank you also Ken for the assist.


----------

